# First rehandle



## RavenMad (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi guys, after knocking out a sinkbridge a few weeks ago, I decided to have a go at rehandling a cheap (real cheap) knife I had lying around in my garden shed (yep, _that _cheap!) 

I cut my own scales from a piece of red iron bark (I think) that I had lying around in my wood shed and some teak which I dyed green for effect (aluminium spacer between the two). Here's a couple of work in progress shots:

Scales roughed out and starting to be glued to blade:








Handle shaped and teak dyed.




Finished product. The teak was finished with super glue and polished and the iron bark was oiled and waxed. Mosaic pin made by me 
















C&C welcome! I know the f&f is a little rough in places but it's my first effort and I learnt plenty from the experience. It actually looks a lot better in real life. I've got another one on the go already (a reprofiled chefs knife) which I know will be better 

Cheers 
Adrian


----------



## Brad Gibson (Feb 22, 2014)

wow. as far as a western rehandle goes I believe you have nailed it.Next time try to not follow the same lines as were on the stock handle. I dont like that it dips near the choil but it looks absolutely beautiful.

Great work and keep it up. I think we have some competition on our hands here. For a first handle this is amazing!


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 22, 2014)

Excellent job for the first time out. Keep up the good work.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks pretty darn good to me!


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 22, 2014)

That is amazing for a first try.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 22, 2014)

Very nice! And the pin is awesome...I am about tired of shelling out $40 for 12" of mosaic! I gotta learn to do that.


----------



## Nmko (Feb 22, 2014)

NO ChoP! said:


> Very nice! And the pin is awesome...I am about tired of shelling out $40 for 12" of mosaic! I gotta learn to do that.



+1

Awesome look!


----------



## ramenlegend (Feb 22, 2014)

wow! very nice work!


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 22, 2014)

Extrordinary!!! Keep up the good work. :bigeek: :ubersexy:


----------



## chefjohnboyardee (Feb 24, 2014)

Nicely done.


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 24, 2014)

Really nice mate.Very impressed that you made the mosaic pin.


----------



## RavenMad (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the positive comments everyone! 

@Brad - I agree  I followed the same shape of the original handle as I just wanted to see how I went with the actual cutting, fitting, and finishing without adding another layer of complexity. I'm hoping to personalize the next one a bit more.

@Chris - Tell me about it. The price and the lack of local availability of mosaic pins is what lead me to try making my own. It didn't work out exactly as I hoped but, again, it was a great learning experience - the next one should be better.

@Scot - cheers mate, glad you liked it!

All the positive comments encourages me to keep at it - expect to see more from me soon. :-D 

Adrian


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 24, 2014)

That dyed Hulk ferrule, custom mosaic pin and shape together makes for a great first rehandle. I could only image what masterpieces you could done if you use some fancy wood for your next rehandles.

Great start, don't stop!


----------



## MowgFace (Feb 24, 2014)

Very nice! I also REALLY like the pin.

Mowgs


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 26, 2014)

That handle looks great like the combination of materials


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 26, 2014)

Lucky!! You ever take it off any sweet jumps?


----------



## RavenMad (Mar 26, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> Lucky!! You ever take it off any sweet jumps?



Yeah, like three feet that last time! LOL


----------

